

Ask HN: Will mobile apps eventually become obsolete? - dave_sid

As browser technologies become more sophisticated, do you think it's only a matter of time until locally installed apps will become obsolete? I'm not saying we're there yet, but do you think its inevitable?
======
michaelpinto
It depends upon the nature of the app: For example if you look at the history
of videogames they tend to have a habit of always pushing the hardware to the
limit. So you might not want to wrap that up as a web app. However many other
apps are already websites wrapped into an app (think of Facebook) so the idea
of it being served off a server isn't that crazy. In fact you are correct in
the notion that as the hardware becomes better and as the bandwidth becomes
cheaper and better that the web (or some future version of it) will be the way
to go.

